# Tree Climbers job opportunity in Boston



## Arborman07 (Feb 7, 2007)

*Tree Climber job opportunity in Boston*

TREE CLIMBERS: Woburn, Massachusetts, 40K-60K Salary, 401K, Medical, Dental, Paid Holidays, Paid Vacation, Education & Training. We’re looking for people with good skills in tree climbing, rigging, and other areas of tree work. Year round employment, State-of-the-Art equipment, professional facility and work environment. Call our office at 781-648-1100 to schedule an interview, fax resume to 781-935-0373, or visit us at www.arborcaretree.com.


----------



## Jim1NZ (Feb 8, 2007)

Whats the deal with employing overseas arborists? For example im in New Zealand, would i be able to get into the states, would i be able to get a green card, how long could i work for???

Thanks James


----------



## Arborman07 (Feb 8, 2007)

Not sure about New Zealand, but we did have a climber in from the UK in 2004. Had him in on a J1 visa which is good for a year. We would do it again since sharing climbing and rigging techniques with people overseas is always a good thing. Take a look at this website for example.

http://www.jobsamerica.co.uk/working.htm


----------

